# Windows 7 running very slow.



## markoz12 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi,
I'm running Windows 7 on this system:
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00Ghz 3.00 Ghz
Installed Memory (RAM): 2.00GB
32 Bit Operating System

When I boot up and add password, it gets to the desktop OK and within a reasonable time.
But I am unable to use the computer properly for about 10 minutes.
It seems that the hard drive is very busy with the light on continuously.
If I click on any folder, Internet, Mail icon etc the computer hangs and I am unable to do anything.
Eventually anything I have clicked on starts to pop up and I am then able to start using the computer.
Occasionally the computer becomes busy again but not for as long and I get hanging again at that time.
I have run Malaware (up to date definitions etc), AVG virus software, disk cleanup etc etc and still I get this continual problem.

I also find that if I open my E-mail (Outlook 2007) the synchronising folders process renders the computer completely useless until it has finished synchronising.
I have searched the net for solutions on the synchronising folders issue but no answers have been found for that.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

Mark.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Make sure all drivers are up to date. There have been cases where outdated drivers caused slow performance in Win 7.


----------



## markoz12 (Jan 8, 2003)

Thank you for your reply.
This morning, I went through Device Manager and checked for updates on all the drivers but I did not find any that needed updating.
Is there any other way of checking this or any other suggestions?


----------



## pcs365_4 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Markoz12,

This has all http://www.computingunleashed.com/2009/06/speed-up-windows-7-ultimate-guide-to.html

All the best!


----------



## markoz12 (Jan 8, 2003)

Thank you very much for the link.
I will follow that through.
Appreciated,
Mark.


----------



## markoz12 (Jan 8, 2003)

I went through this list of suggestions to speed up Windows 7.
My system is still so slow.
It can take up to 15 minutes before I can even click on anything to work.
The hard drive seems to be continuously busy.
I have removed programs that I thought maybe causing a problem, ran virus and malaware checkers, system restore to earlier dates, ran cleaners etc. Nothing.
This has to be the worst operating system I have ever used.
Can anyone talk me through a method of how I can check for a trojan/virus problem? It's the only thing I can think it possibly is.
The only other major headache from day one is Microsoft Outlook that I use for E-mail. It's zaps the computer for up to 10 minutes while it is synchronising folders.
I have scoured the net for help on this and there seems to be lots of people having major problems with this. You cannot stop the synchronising folders and until it completes the whole computer is unuseable.
Please, can anyone offer any further help.
I'm sorry.
Mark.


----------



## angelr82 (Jun 15, 2010)

Try running Microsoft FixIT utility on your machine, maybe will work for Windows7 BC it doenst support XP:
http://support.microsoft.com/gp/slow_windows_performance


----------



## markoz12 (Jan 8, 2003)

Many thanks for your suggestion.
Anything is worth a try.
If I have no luck I will just ditch it and go back to XP.

Thanks again.


----------

